# SPF moisturizer at night?



## makeup_obsessed (Aug 13, 2008)

So I really like my moisturizer, but it has SPF in it. I was wondering if it is ok to use at night as well?


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't think you will have any problems using it.

I think most moisturizers are now including an spf these days so you don't have choices like in the past.


----------



## sunshine28 (Aug 13, 2008)

i use eucerin face lotion spf 15 at night as well as during the day , never had any problems with it, my face is fine with it during the day why not at night


----------



## Leony (Aug 14, 2008)

I think it's fine if you're not acne prone.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 14, 2008)

i too think it's fine. i don't think it's as much useful than during the day, but it's above all else a moisturizer.


----------



## Aniger86 (Aug 15, 2008)

I think its fine as well, there should be no harm done.


----------



## SybariteGator (Aug 21, 2008)

I've always read that it's best to use a non-SPF lotion at night to avoid the skin irritation and breakouts that can occur.

I like using Neutrogena's light sesame formula at night.

Plus it just makes sense to not put extra chemicals on your face at night if you don't need them.


----------

